# Linux Gaming Headset with 7.1 Surround and Mic



## Ravenas (Jan 8, 2019)

Anyone know of a good Linux (Debian) gaming headset that supports 7.1 surround and a mic?

Even better if it has software.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 8, 2019)

I would say none, but let me check.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 8, 2019)

Arctis 7 work and wirelessly, however, no 7.1 unless driver support is present.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 8, 2019)

Any usb audio devices work with linux.  Period.  And much better than under windows.
And you don't need software,  pulseaudio utils work awesome...  if you want extreme control,  install pulseeffects.
Also make sure to open command line alsamixer and set pcm main to max,  as it's set  to mid level by default.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 8, 2019)

There seems to be no Virtual Surround software, unless you use wine.


----------

